# Seeking Traveller going to Portugal in early February



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

We've run into a small wrinkle with our relocation plans...
We are planning on moving to Portugal in early February with 2 passengers - and 3 cats.
It seems that the airlines are not allowing us to purchase an additional (empty) seat so that each cat, in its own carrier, can be under the seats in the cabin. Several airlines have now told me that they only allow one pet per passenger (not per seat). 

So - do you know anyone that is planning to travel to Portugal in early February from the US that might be open to acting as the 3rd passenger so we can bring all 3 cats in one shot? The route we are looking at right now is either Delta JFK to Lisbon on/around Feb. 10 or United Newark to Lisbon (same time frame). Dates will be subject to change depending on when our visa gets approved.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Whether they end up having to travel in the hold or the cabin you might like to consider putting cat calming collars on them before they start their journey. 

We shipped 2 ultra nervous cats from South Africa to Portugal & even after that long journey they arrived as laid back as Cheech & Chong. 

They really do work a treat.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

thank you for the advice! did they travel in the cabin or the hold? if in the hold, how did they do? (in that scenario, mom will need the collar, too!). : )


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

They travelled in the hold & had 2 compulsory rest stops with a total journey time of about 40 hours but even on arrival were as happy as Larry & still ultra laid back.


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

Not sure if it's allowed, but would they allow you to put two cats in one bigger carrier? Also, check with the portuguese airline TAP, I believe you pay per animal, not the number of seats. 

https://www.flytap.com/en-gb/travelling-with-animals/pets
https://www.seatguru.com/airlines/TAP_Portugal/pets.php

Hope it helps in any way.


----------



## ahaserendipity (May 31, 2017)

Thank you ACndCA!
Amazingly, TAP recently redesigned the interior of their planes, leaving only a 6" clearance for the "under the seat" area. So > since 6" isn't enough for a carrier to fit (unless very small animal, like ferret or guinea pig), and would be really uncomfortable for the long flight, unfortunately TAP is out. 

YES, OK to put 2 cats in one carrier, it's just that the cats are each about 9-10 lbs so it would be too crammed for them.


----------



## ACndCA (Oct 25, 2012)

ahaserendipity said:


> Thank you ACndCA!
> Amazingly, TAP recently redesigned the interior of their planes, leaving only a 6" clearance for the "under the seat" area. So > since 6" isn't enough for a carrier to fit (unless very small animal, like ferret or guinea pig), and would be really uncomfortable for the long flight, unfortunately TAP is out.
> 
> YES, OK to put 2 cats in one carrier, it's just that the cats are each about 9-10 lbs so it would be too crammed for them.


 Well, that's a bummer then. I thought they could be on your lap but inside the carrier, though. At least that what my friend did with hers, but it was a Lisbon-Berlin flight.


----------

